# tadpole development



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oophaga pumilio 'rio guaramo' egg development


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Very cool development pictures, thanks for sharing. I really like the first few photos how you can see the cells splitting and then forming the embryo. Hopefully in a couple months you can update this with some tiny yellow pumilio!
Bryan


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you post pics of your adults ?


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Very cool never seen in broken down into hours.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't realize it happened so fast I saw the embryo when it was split in 4 and went back an hour later and it was split in 8 thats when I decided it was time for photos.

heres a video of my male I will post the female transport video later on today .


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Fantastic! I love how pumilio throw their whole body into calling.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

so far I have had 4 come out of the water all with weak front legs. I have changed my supplementation to include 2 days of supervite and 5 days of calcium plus ICB. I have noticed the females paying more attention to the newer tadpoles. Maybe the next froglets will be healthier. I have 3 alive right now but they don't look like they will make it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tremendous sequence of shots! nice work, love the tadpole vid


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely keep us updated..

Looking at your videos, and other thread.. it seems that your cauchero pair have been producing healthy froglets.. Where you just supplementing with calcium plus?
That's all I'm using at the moment, but I'm also thinking about adding some supervite to the rotation.





baita83 said:


> so far I have had 4 come out of the water all with weak front legs. I have changed my supplementation to include 2 days of supervite and 5 days of calcium plus ICB. I have noticed the females paying more attention to the newer tadpoles. Maybe the next froglets will be healthier. I have 3 alive right now but they don't look like they will make it.


----------

